# Engaged in Dubai: Rings and Locations



## jodillon (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Myself and my girlfriend are about to take the next big step and I hope to propose around Christmas. I have been living in Dubai a while now and she is moving out shortly. My query is two fold;

Firstly, where would people recommend to but rings/diamonds in Dubai. I am aware of the gold and diamond souk but have never been. It would be good if I knew a few places to go when there rather than being blown away by the sheer volume that probably exists. I have seen threads on this that mention Cara but this has both good and bad reviews. I have also come across this link Dubai Diamonds Jewellers - Wholesale Prices - Ashraf Ahmed UAE. Has anyone dealt with this website before? My girlfriend has also mentioned buying the diamond separately and purchasing the ring elsewhere and getting the diamond set in the ring afterwards. Has anyone any experience of this. Sorry for all the questions but obviously this is all new to me!!!!

Secondly does anywhere have any romantic suggestions for places to propose!? I know there's the usual hotspots in Dubai but I was thinking somewhere different that would really blow her away!!

Thanks for all your help,

Jo


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

You wont go wrong with CARA's at the gold & Diamon park on SZR

My wife has bought various rings from there.

Craig


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

jodillon said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know but don't do that in dubai mall as there was a video of a guy asking for engagmemt and got hot by the girl. Goodluck


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you are discussing where to buy the ring with your girlfriend, yet you plan to propose at Christmas? To my mind, you've already proposed!

Where's the spontaneity boy?!!
you're not going to blow her away if you've been discussing ring details for months before hand!!

young people nowadays!
harumph!


in my humble opinion, if you are planning to spend, spend on personalising it, rather than rock size. get a band made that reflects your combined personality. 
there was a thread previously about personalised jewellry in Dubai..


----------



## jodillon (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha well we're both pretty practical and therefore we've discussed the whole when we'd like to be engaged thing!! She also knows exactly what she wants in terms of the type of ring!! I'd rather she picked out the ring of her dreams rather than me trying to pick something and not having a clue!! I know it's not very spontaneous or romantic but that was the reason for the second part of my question!!

I'd really like to make it an unforgettable experience and I think a proposal in a 'bog standard' 5* hotel restaurant wouldn't cut it!! Therefore I was wondering had anyone any suggestions as to what could make it an unforgettable, romantic experience!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jodillon said:


> Haha well we're both pretty practical and therefore we've discussed the whole when we'd like to be engaged thing!! She also knows exactly what she wants in terms of the type of ring!! I'd rather she picked out the ring of her dreams rather than me trying to pick something and not having a clue!! I know it's not very spontaneous or romantic but that was the reason for the second part of my question!! I'd really like to make it an unforgettable experience and I think a proposal in a 'bog standard' 5* hotel restaurant wouldn't cut it!! Therefore I was wondering had anyone any suggestions as to what could make it an unforgettable, romantic experience!!


Learn to dive,
Train an octopus
Have it appear with a ring on its fourth tentacle.....


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's some information for you in advance 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/193401-where-do-i-buy-baby-gear.html


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This was on the radio the other day. I think it was the drive time show. They have probably got it on their Facebook page. The one - obvious - suggestion was At the Top.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Skydive......maybe propose while you're both sky diving, although she already knows about it so that kills a lot of the excitement.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe I am thinking backwards, but an engagement ring is supposed to be what you chose for your fiancé. But if you are told what kind of ring to buy, it's not any different from buying a car, I like to have a white range rover HSE luxury.
I truly believe it's not the size of the rock or the carrat of the gold, it's the love and the heart that goes into buying a ring. 
With that said, the only advise I can give you, is to enjoy the process and don't sweat it, it should be one of the happy moments of your life and don't screw it with minor things that will not matter 3 years from now.
Congrats and Good luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mehranR said:


> Maybe I am thinking backwards, but an engagement ring is supposed to be what you chose for your fiancé. But if you are told what kind of ring to buy, it's not any different from buying a car, I like to have a white range rover HSE luxury. I truly believe it's not the size of the rock or the carrat of the gold, it's the love and the heart that goes into buying a ring. With that said, the only advise I can give you, is to enjoy the process and don't sweat it, it should be one of the happy moments of your life and don't screw it with minor things that will not matter 3 years from now. Congrats and Good luck


Nice!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I really can't stand the materialism of a woman desiring a certain size of rock, or a rock at all.

That's 'run away' territory for me!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I give it two years.


----------



## Alison Scott (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't do that in any mall. Saw a viral video few days back of a guy proposing in a mall and his instantly runs away


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Even being a complete anti-marriagey person, if a boy asked me to wear a ring for the rest of my life: I better be picking that ring!

As for the rock question, I was really tempted with an antique ruby ring but my best friend pointed out "it really has to be a diamond". I concur. It doesn't have to be big, it can be surrounded by clusters of other gems/stones, but it should have a little bit of diamond in it for a traditional proposal/engagement ring.

I'm not as materialistic as a lot of people/Dubaians, but I like to have nicer versions of the few things I do own in life. If someone were to propose, it wouldn't have to be expensive but I'd like it well-made/stunning.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Even being a complete anti-marriagey person, if a boy asked me to wear a ring for the rest of my life: I better be picking that ring!
> 
> As for the rock question, I was really tempted with an antique ruby ring but my best friend pointed out "it really has to be a diamond". I concur. It doesn't have to be big, it can be surrounded by clusters of other gems/stones, but it should have a little bit of diamond in it for a traditional proposal/engagement ring.
> 
> I'm not as materialistic as a lot of people/Dubaians, but I like to have nicer versions of the few things I do own in life. If someone were to propose, it wouldn't have to be expensive but I'd like it well-made/stunning.


but you wouldn't want: "i'm going to propose in xxx months, please look for a ring"
I assume you'd want: "Will you marry me?" "err err err yes" "let's go find a ring!"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't you men just love a woman who is assertive, knows what she wants and exactly how to get it?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> but you wouldn't want: "i'm going to propose in xxx months, please look for a ring"
> I assume you'd want: "Will you marry me?" "err err err yes" "let's go find a ring!"


I want "Will you never marry me?" "YES. A MILLION TIMES YES!"


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

My uncle deals diamonds worldwide and has a shop in the gold souk. If you want pm me i will give you the details. You cantalk to him they do any and all custom work also. All our families jewelry comes from them. They can even take a design from tiffanys, get you a same quality diamond, and make the ring customized for like a quarter of the price.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeeshan08 said:


> My uncle deals diamonds worldwide and has a shop in the gold souk. If you want pm me i will give you the details. You cantalk to him they do any and all custom work also. All our families jewelry comes from them. *They can even take a design from tiffanys, get you a same quality diamond, and make the ring customized for like a quarter of the price.*


Wouldn't that mean they're stealing designs from Tiffany's? I don't think your uncle will be too pleased with the family snitch hoto:


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Wouldn't that mean they're stealing designs from Tiffany's? I don't think your uncle will be too pleased with the family snitch hoto:


But it won't be the exact ring of course...like I said, customized. i'll rephrase, they can take any design you like, and make a similar, original design made just for you. One of a kind ring your wife to be can say nobody else has. Better?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I got suggestions on this site by Cara's but my initial impression of them was terrible.. however, I took in a vintage heirloom sapphire ring to get fixed up but they really were of little help and didn't seem very interested in my ring. I ended up going to Gem Mart, they were really great and patient with me, but like I said, I had an old ring that I changed around, not getting a brand new one.

Anyhow, that being said, my dream proposal in Dubai was to have the Dubai Fountains going and a flashmob break out in song and dance.. ok, I know, a bit farfetched, hahaha, instead I got a proposal while we were on holiday in Turkey, exploring a ruined castle, and got some great snaps overlooking the Mediterranean. Meaning, no matter what you do, she'll be shocked, surprised and then ecstatic. Don't try to think about it too much or you might ruin it for yourself! And try to get someone to take a pic if you can! Good luck!


----------

